# Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hoho PCGHer,
ich bräuchte da mal wieder nen PC.
Das Budget liegt so bei 850€ inkl. Maus, PC und Tastatur.
Ich werde hauptsächlich zocken und nebenbei surfen.
Wünsche hab ich eigentlich keine, bin für alles offen also AMD bzw. Intel etc.
Allerdings sollte er möglichst leise sein. Das Design ist mir auch wichtig, deshalb das Phantom.
Ich hab mir im Vorfeld mal was zusammengestellt:
-Seagate Barracuda 500GB
-Intel i5 3470
-G.Skill Ares 8GB CL9 1600 DDR3
-Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC Boost
-ASRock H77 Pro4
-LG Gh24NS90
-NZXT Phantom ( Big-Tower)
-bequiet! Pure Power L8 530W
-Sharkoon Drakonia
-Cherry eVolution Stream XT
Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:
-Wäre eine Wasserkühlung ala Corsair H60 sinnvoll?
-Vishera oder Ivy oder Bulldozer oder noch Sandy?
-Ist die oben genannte Konfi in Ordnung?
Danke Leute und bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge posten
PS: Die ganze Sache liegt derzeit bei 840€


----------



## Heretic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hi, 

Wakü ist bei nem i5 3470 nicht nötig.
Da kann man lieber auf den Alpenföhn Sella oder ähnliches Zurückgreifen. Günstiger und auch sehr leise.
Bisher kommen die AMD Kanidaten nur schwer an die leistungen der i5 und der i7 ran. Ich würde noch da bleiben.

Soweit ist eigendlich alles OK. Gehäuse ist ne persöhnliche Sache. Vilt wissen andere noch was dazu.

Letztlich als Tipp nur noch. Falls nicht schon gemacht. Die Teile über Geizhals oder Idelo in den Warenkorb packen spart nochmal geld...

MfG Heretic


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okelidokeli, das mit Geizhals hab ich gemacht. Sind nur 10€ mehr als wenn ich die GraKa bei Pixmania bestellen würde. Da gibts leider nicht das AMD Never Settle Bundle.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

welche Games zockst du?
Peripherie: Wie große Ansprüche hast du an Maus u. Tastatur? Wie oft zockst du?
Netzteil: Lieber ein bequiet e9 480w....wesentlich hochwertiger als das pure power be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Ne SSD ist in dem Preissegment meines Erachtens schon fast Plicht: Samsung 830 Series 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Ne WaKü mit nem Prozi den man nicht übertakten kann? Wenn dann würde ich das Geld in den investieren: Intel Core i5-3570K Box (Sockel 1155, 22nm, BX80637I53570K) Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
+ Macho Hr 02 (der ist wirklich ausreichend...habe ihn selber ) Thermalright Macho HR-02 CPU-Kühler: Prozessorkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
bei der Grafikkarte: die ist im Vergleich zu dem Kühlungsmonster überteuert  MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC V2 (3072MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Sandy ist veraltet und schluckt mehr Strom.
Ivy vs Vishera: kommt drauf an was du machst...ich würde dir bei Games aber auf jeden Fall den I5 empfehlen...ich habe selber nen Phenom+AM3 und bereue es ständig vor nem Jahr auf Bulldozer vertraut zu haben 

Edit zur Graka: wenn du selbst ocen willst, dann kannst du auch das Monster nehmen(nicht ganz so hoher Takt, ebenfalls ne top kühlung ) Asus HD7950-DC2-3GD5-V2 (3072MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## minicoopers (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Bei der Graka könntest Du dir alternativ die von Gigabyte anschauen
beim Board alternativ und etwas günstiger :ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Sache mit WaKü sehe ich ähnlich wie Heretic nimm lieber eine LuKü. Der vorgeschlagene Sella reicht und hält den i5 auch relativ kühl


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, welche Games ich zocke kann ich eigentlich garnicht sagen. Eig. alles mögliche von Skyrim, über Borderlands, Minecraft und co. zu BF3.
Peripherie: Sooo große Ansprüche stell ich nicht. Hauptsache man kann gut damit tippen ( möglichst flache Tasten z.B.) bzw. genau mit der Maus umgehen.
NT: Also das 480W ist schon wieder ne Ecke teurer.  Reichen 450 Watt von der Straight Power E9-Serie.
SSD: Die kann ich später ja noch nachrüsten.
CPU und Kühler: Dann lass ich das mit der WaKü wohl bleiben 
GraKa: Die kosten doch beide gleichviel und die Vapor-X Kühlung soll doch relativ gut sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Heretic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ne SSD ist in dem Preissegment meines Erachtens schon fast Plicht: Samsung 830 Series 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Perspektiv Sache.




mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ne WaKü mit nem Prozi den man nicht übertakten kann? Wenn dann würde ich das Geld in den investieren: Intel Core i5-3570K Box (Sockel 1155, 22nm, BX80637I53570K) Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> + Macho Hr 02 (der ist wirklich ausreichend...habe ihn selber ) Thermalright Macho HR-02 CPU-Kühler: Prozessorkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Dann braucht er aber auch ein etwas teureres Z77 Board ! .....

MfG Heretic


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Und das würde wieder kräftig am Preis rütteln. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Phantom gemacht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein Plastikbomber, d. h. ist fast komplett aus Plastik


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Und das würde wieder kräftig am Preis rütteln.



Stimmt...wenn hierbei geklärt wäre, dass dir der Aufpreis des OCen nicht wert ist. Dann sollte das mit der WaKü auch geklärt sein 

Edit: Zum Phantom...ich kenne das Gehäuse leider nicht. Stehst du also eher auf Gehäuse die sich von der Masse abheben? Darfs auch Aggressiv sein?
Wie wäre es dann mit der CM HAF-Serie(das musste jetzt einfach sein...ich liebe mein HAF922)?


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hmm, ich dachte nur der Deckel und die Front sind aus Plastik. Gibt es andere Cases in dem Look?
Und ja, das mit der Wasserkühlung ist jetzt auch geklärt.


----------



## Heretic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

@ich888:

Darf ich mal fragen. Ob du eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Case gemacht hast.

Weil ich erinnere mich , dass du das selbe mal über den CM Storm Tooper gesagt hast. (sry , wenn du es nicht warst) Und da ich ihn selber besitze (den Trooper) kann ich diese , für mich persöhnlich abwertend  klingende , aussage nicht ganz verstehen...


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das Phantom ist aus Plastik (Front und Deckel), aber dennoch gut


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hat jemand denn das Case? Mich spricht das Phantom vorallem durch den Look an


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hat jemand denn das Case? Mich spricht das Phantom vorallem durch den Look an



Gibt es sonst noch iwelche Gehäuse die dir gefallen? 
Ansonsten: Ich weiß, wie das ist, wenn man sich in ein Gehäuse "verliebt hat"  
Ging mir bei meinem damals genauso...und ich kann deshalb immer noch damit leben, dass es "nur" 6+1 Slots hat


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hat jemand denn das Case? Mich spricht das Phantom vorallem durch der Look an


 
Ich hab die Hardware von 'nem Kumpel in das Phantom gebaut. Ein solides Gehäuse 

Lüfter sind okey (hörbar), werden aber bei hoher Drehzahl laut (was ja bei den vorinstallierten Gehäuselüftern immer so ist). Die Lüftersteuerung reicht auch
Die Plastikfront sieht schick aus, genauso wie der Deckel. im Inneren ist es gut verarbeitet und man hat genug Platz 

Das einzige, was mich stört, ist, dass es nur einen Staubfilter für das Netzteil hat 


Das Phantom ist für den Preis okey, wenn du es willst, nimms dir, du machst damit nichts falsch


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Mal überlegen, das Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 sieht auch ganz gut aus. So was schlichtes wie Fractal oder Lian Li mag ich nicht. Vorallem zerstört ein DVD-Laufwerk die edle Atmosphäre.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Heretic schrieb:
			
		

> @ich888:
> 
> Darf ich mal fragen. Ob du eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Case gemacht hast.
> 
> Weil ich erinnere mich , dass du das selbe mal über den CM Storm Tooper gesagt hast. (sry , wenn du es nicht warst) Und da ich ihn selber besitze (den Trooper) kann ich diese , für mich persöhnlich abwertend  klingende , aussage nicht ganz verstehen...



Ist mir nicht bekannt dass ich das war


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also ist das Phantom empfehlenswert?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja.


Wobei ich es mir nie kaufen würde, weil es halt vollständig aus Plastik ist, ist aber meine Meinung


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich denke das ist eher Geschmackssache :evil Und 8GB RAM reichen?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> Wobei ich es mir nie kaufen würde, weil es halt vollständig aus Plastik ist, ist aber meine Meinung



Das ist nicht vollständig aus Plastik  Das ist aus Stahl und die Verkleidung der Front und der Deckel sind aus Plastik. Rückseite und Seitenteile sind genauso aus Stahl

Ja, 8 GB reichen


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Gut, da bin ich mal beruhigt. Achja, lohnt sich überhaupt noch eine 7xxx-Karte, wenn eh schon bald die 8xxxer kommen?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Gut, da bin ich mal beruhigt. Achja, lohnt sich überhaupt noch eine 7xxx-Karte, wenn eh schon bald die 8xxxer kommen?


 
Die Glaskugeln sagen, dass die etwa 15% schneller sind, also brauchst du nicht umbedingt warten  Wird halt noch so 5 Monate dauern^^


----------



## Heretic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht bekannt dass ich das war



Okey nadan entschuldige ich mich mal. Ich weis nichtmehr wer es war. Ich hatte halt nur in erinnerung das ein ähnlicher kommentar mal zuum Trooper kam...

MfG Heretic


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Na dann, aber die Vapor-X Kühllösung ist gut? Also leise und kühl? Oder lieber DCU2, WF3 oder wie sie alle heißen?


----------



## tanes2012 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Alternative zu dem Gehäuse würde ich Zalman z11 plus vorschlagen. Habe ich ihn selber und finde es gut. Das Geld, das übrig bleibt kannst du in eine SSD stecken.


----------



## Heretic (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

DC2 Kühlung von Asus ist allgemein die empfehlenswerteste. Wenn du keinen Fehler machen willst , wäre diese eigendlich das sicherste.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Na dann, aber die Vapor-X Kühllösung ist gut? Also leise und kühl? Oder lieber DCU2, WF3 oder wie sie alle heißen?


 
sind alle 3 gute Kühllösungen^^ Da wirst du kaum Unterschiede feststellen können, nimm die billigste/für dich schönste


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die besetzt halt 3 Slots. Sind die anderen auch gut. Das gute an der Vapor wäre halt der Displayport-Anschluss.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Heretic schrieb:


> DC2 Kühlung von Asus ist allgemein die empfehlenswerteste. Wenn du keinen Fehler machen willst , wäre diese eigendlich das sicherste.
> 
> MfG Heretic


 
Oder eben die Twin Frozr 3, dass liegt jetzt am TE. Beides sind gute Kühlungen. Entweder du entscheidest nach Design(gibt ja Leute denen alles gefallen muss) oder du hast die Qual der Wahl 
Pro Asus: Meistens sehr gute Lüftersteuerungen
Pro MSI: Etwas höherer Takt, gute Kühlungsleistung bei nur 2 Slots

Edit: Verflixt, ich bin heute immer der langsamste, da mein Dad ständig in mein Zimmer hereinstürmt und iwas von mir will


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hmm, eig. sind doch alle sehr gut.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hmm, eig. sind doch alle sehr gut.



Das schon, aber die MSI oder Asus sind doch n bisschen besser.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Es gibt halt immer eine die noch besser ist als die andere.
Die Frage ist halt immer ob es dir das Geld wert ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Falls du bei MeinPaket bestellen kannst/willst, dann würde ich die TF3 nehmen 265€ für ein dermaßen gutes Kühlungsdesign ist wirklich gut (die Asus ist ja teurer)

Edit: 270€ wegen Versand


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Naja, das Never Settle Bundle gibts nur bei Mindfactory und Ultraforce ( oder so ähnlich). Nur leider bietet MF keine MSI-Produkte an 
Daher leider kein MSI. Dann kommen noch Gigabyte, Sapphire und Asus infrage


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Naja, das Never Settle Bundle gibts nur bei Mindfactory und Ultraforce ( oder so ähnlich). Nur leider bietet MF keine MSI-Produkte an
> Daher leider kein MSI. Dann kommen noch Gigabyte, Sapphire und Asus infrage



Ok. Ich habe mich jetzt nicht mehr nach Never Settle umgehört, und somit gar nicht mitbekommen, dass das nur bei MF gilt.

Ich würde entweder die Gigabyte oder die Sapphire kaufen. Meine Tendenz wäre die Windforce 3x. Jetzt liegt die Qual der Wahl bei dir .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Sind beides gute Karten nimm die die dir am besten gefällt


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hmm, also die Gigabyte wäre halt billiger. Laut vielen englischen Reviews ist der Vapor-X Kühler einer der besten Grafikkartenkühler. Er soll sogar besser als der DCU2 sein. Stimmt das? Ich würde noch einen Case-Lüfter mit 140mm-Größe für vorne brauchen.
Wäre der gut? Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Transporter50 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nimm die hier die hole ich mir auch 

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Puh, die kostet dann wieder soviel. Momentan favorisiere ich die Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X OC Boost


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hmm, also die Gigabyte wäre halt billiger. Laut vielen englischen Reviews ist der Vapor-X Kühler einer der besten Grafikkartenkühler. Er soll sogar besser als der DCU2 sein. Stimmt das? Ich würde noch einen Case-Lüfter mit 140mm-Größe für vorne brauchen.
> Wäre der gut? Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


  Den Enermax kannst du nehmen


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Reichen die 750rpm auch?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ein bisschen mehr würde schon gut sein... Aber es geht. Alternativ ein Scythe Slip Stream 1700rpm auf 7 V


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Gehen tuts schon, aber weniger Leistung bringt er halt (is ja auch klar)


----------



## HeartaTTack (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Sollte aber ein 140mm Lüfter sein.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Scythe Slip Stream 140 1700rpm (SM1425SL12H) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland @ 7V 

Ist relativ leise und schaufelt genug Luft


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

1700rpm wären mir zu viel für einen Lüfter.
Mehr als 1000rpm braucht kein Lüfter haben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Auf 7V is der echt o.k. (O.k., fairerweise muss ich sagen, mein Case is gedämmt )


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Aber wieso einen 1700rpm auf 7 Volt herunter regeln wenn du gleich einen 1000rpm kaufen kannst den du gar nicht regeln musst?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Für Extreme Benchsessions 


Da kann man ihn dann hochregeln


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja genau. Am Besten noch wenn er einen Xeon nimmt.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die Slip Streams von Scythe haben leider einen Lochabstand von 120mm.  Die könnte ich nicht einbauen.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Dann nimm die Enermax. 750rpm reichen völlig aus, der vordere Lüfter ist vorrangig dazu da, um die Festplatten zu kühlen. Und da reicht ein laues Lüftchen vollkommen aus.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okey, dann bleib ich beim Enermax. 
Und Softy weißt du was über das Phantom?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Und Softy weißt du was über das Phantom?



Ich weiß, dass mir so ein Plastikbomber nie ins Haus kommen würde 

Und wenn, dann würde ich das NZXT Phantom 410  nehmen, einen Bigtower brauchst Du imo nur für mehrere Grafikkarten oder interne Wasserkühlung oder solche Scherze.

Aber Gehäuse ist ja Geschmackssache. Wenn Dir das Phantom gefällt, schlag zu


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Na dann, 
also das ist Geschmackssache. Beim Phantom 410 fehlen mir leider ein paar Features, wie die 200mm-Lüfter on top oder die Lüftersteuerung ( mit einzelnen Reglern).


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Moinsen,

also Softy, jetzt binsch aber baff!
Das die Big-Towers die besten Lukü Ergebnisse erzielen ist wohl unwichtig, oder was?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wie sieht denn der Rest der Zusammenstellung aus?



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Sind nur 10€ mehr als wenn ich die GraKa bei Pixmania bestellen würde.



Das würde ich nicht machen. Bei pixmania bestellst Du, und nur wenn Du Glück hast, kommt irgendwann die Grafikkarte  Da kannst Du das Geld auch zum Lottospielen ausgeben


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich wollte ja auch bei MF bestellen wegen dem Never Settle Bundle. Da weiß ich nur nicht welche ich nehmen soll. 
Die Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X oder die Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3

Achja der Rest:
-Seagate Barracuda 500GB
-Intel i5 3470
-G.Skill Ares 8GB CL9
-?
-ASRock H77 Pro4
-LG GH24NS
-NZXT Phantom
-bequiet Pure Power L8 530Watt
-Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also Softy, jetzt binsch aber baff!
> Das die Big-Towers die besten Lukü Ergebnisse erzielen ist wohl unwichtig, oder was?



Ja, ist unwichtig :



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> -Intel i5 3470
> -ASRock H77 Pro4





HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Die Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X oder die Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3



Da kannst Du ein Butterbrot von der Tischkante kippen und die Butterseite entsscheiden lassen 

Die normale Sapphire HD7950 Dual Fan OC hatte ich mal im Rechner, die war schon sehr gut


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also die Gigabyte ist ein paar Euro billiger hat aber weniger Zubehör. 
Hmm, irgendwie hab ich beim Netzteil bedenken


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Also die Gigabyte ist ein paar Euro billiger hat aber weniger Zubehör.



Was denn für Zubehör? Die ganzen Adapter und so verschimmeln bei mir  immer in der Verpackung 



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie hab ich beim Netzteil bedenken


 
Brauchst Du nicht, das Netzteil ist OK. Wobei ich persönlich was effizienteres kaufen würde: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also Softy, jetzt binsch aber baff!
> Das die Big-Towers die besten Lukü Ergebnisse erzielen ist wohl unwichtig, oder was?



Da hat mal PCGH einen Test gemacht. Zwischen nem Midi und nem Micro-Atx Gehäuse und die Temps waren bei gleichen Lüftern nur 3 Grad Celsius auseinander


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, das Zubehör ist relativ egal. Das hast du recht.
Das Straight Power wäre dann wieder so teuer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wenn du ne richtig gute Kühlleistung willst, dann kann ich dir das Gehäuse ans Herz legen. Evtl. gefällt es dir ja. 
CoolerMaster HAF XM schwarz Big Tower: PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

2x200mm Lüfter 1x140mm Lüfter. Allerdings ist das Gehäuse wegen dem vielen Mesh und den vielen Lüfterplätzen nicht gerade leise.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Das Straight Power wäre dann wieder so teuer.



Also für's Gehäuse über 100 € Flocken raushauen und dann am Netzteil sparen ist etwas   

Das Netzteil ist das wichtigste Teil im Rechner, da spart man nicht  Du kannst ja auch eins ohne Kabelmanagment nehmen, z. B. das Straight E9 400W oder 450W.


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

Würd dir auch des e9 empfehlen und die sapphiere 7950 hab die grad erst neu un die is super


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nimm einfach die Gigabyte. Die ist günstiger und hat nen höheren Takt. Die paar Euro die du dann sparst, kanns tdu dann ja noch fürs NT mehr ausgeben


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also dann nehm ich das E9 450Watt. Das würde auch reichen. Wären die Kabel auch lang genug?
@anderon Ist die Karte leise und kühl?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Also dann nehm ich das E9 450Watt. Das würde auch reichen. Wären die Kabel auch lang genug?
> @anderon Ist die Karte leise und kühl?


 
Beide Karten sind super. Du würdest aber mit der Gigabyte im Vergleich zu Vapor X 19 € sparen! Und zugleich würdest du nen leicht höheren Takt bekommen. Das 450w Netzteil würde aber nur 8€ mehr kosten als das 400w. 
Also: Ich wäre für die Gigabyte Windforce 3x
 und  Das e9 450w


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okeldokeli ich nehm die Gigabyte. Hat die auch einen Displayport-Output wie die Sapphire?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Okeldokeli ich nehm die Gigabyte. Hat die auch einen Displayport-Output wie die Sapphire?


 
Jaein: Minidisplayport (dafür allerdings 2  )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Dafür gibt's aber Adapter


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Also dann nehm ich das E9 450Watt. Das würde auch reichen. Wären die Kabel auch lang genug?



Wenn Du die Kabel direkt verlegst, sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Wenn Du in einem BigTower die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegen willst, würde ich für den 8pin Stromstecker für die CPU und ggf. den 24pin Stromstecker für das Board eine Verlängerung kaufen.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wie teuer sind denn so Verlängerungen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die kosten nur ein paar Euro und gibt es schon fertig gesleevt.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Dann hol ich mir die auch noch. :evillol

EDIT: Die kosten ja 6€ soviel wie ein Lüfter  Dann verlege ich die beiden Kabel lieber direkt.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps zum Zusammenbau? Irgendwie sieht das mit dem Mainboard ins Gehäuse montieren ziemlich schwer aus.

PUSH, sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Lies Dir einfach ein How-To durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Oder auf youtube: How to build a Computer - YouTube

Dann klappt das schon


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit selber zusammenbauen gemacht?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit selber zusammenbauen gemacht?



Ach, nur 3 kaputte Boards und 2 Kurzschlüsse. Und ich hatte da noch diesen Unfall mit dem 8000rpm Papst-Lüfter


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das erklärt so einiges.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Softy schrieb:


> Und ich hatte da noch diesen Unfall mit dem 8000rpm Papst-Lüfter


 
Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn du nackt zusammenbaust und recht gut bestückt bist.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nackt zusammenbauen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja wenn du nicht aufpasst kannst du mit dem besten Stück in den Lüfter kommen. 
Der Vorteil beim nackt Zusammenbau ist eben dass es keinerlei elektrostatische Aufladung geben kann.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn du nackt zusammenbaust und recht gut bestückt bist warst.



Kleidung führt auch zu elektrostatischer Aufladung


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Softy, wenn kommt denn dein "Wie baue ich nackt ohne Verletzung einen PC zamm How-To Video"?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich lasse meine Frau immer zusammenbauen.
Bei ihr kann nichts in den Lüfter geraten und ich habe was zu gucken.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

What? Er ist ab? Das Risiko geh ich nicht ein. Er ist mir wichtiger als PC-Hardware :king

@Threshold Deine ame Frau


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Softy, wenn kommt denn dein "Wie baue ich nackt ohne Verletzung einen PC zamm How-To Video"?



Sobald es hier im Forum einen FSK18-Bereich gibt


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Darauf freu ich mich schon


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Mach es einfach so wie ich. Ich rufe immer schon ein paar Tage, bevor ich einen Rechner zusammenbaue bei der Feuerwehr an. Die halten sich dann vorsorglich in Bereitschaft 

Also mal im Ernst: Rechner zusammenbauen ist nicht schwer, da ist Lego Technik ab 12 Jahren anspruchsvoller. Und Hilfe gibt es ja auch hier im Forum, wenn es mal haken sollte.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Naja, hauptsache man lässt sich nicht sein bestes Stück abschnibbeln.  
Aber ich muss doch keine WLP mehr kaufen da die Paste schon am boxed-Kühler dran ist, oder?
Wie ist eigentlich die Kühlleistung von Boxed-Kühler?
Falls die nicht so toll ist, könnte ja vorsorglich schonmal einen Kühler auswählen und später bestellen.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja, beim boxed KÜhler ist bereits ein Wärmeleitpad auf dem Kühler aufgebracht.

Die Kühlleistung vom boxed Kühler ist ausreichend. Also nicht gut und auch nicht sehr gut


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okay, später werde ich wohl einen besseren Kühler suchen.
Könnte ich evtl. noch irgendwo sparen außer beim Phantom?
-Seagate Barracuda 500GB
-Intel i5 3470
-G.Skill Ares 8GB LP CL9
-Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3
-NZXT Phantom
-ASRock H77 Pro4
-BQT Straight Power E9 450Watt
-Sharkoon Drakonia 
-Cherry eVolution Stream XT
-LG GH24NS90


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Du kannst beim Board sparen (Asrock B75 Pro3) und bei der CPU (i5-3450).


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wenn du auf die Grafik im i5 verzichten kannst, Intel Core i5-3350P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53350P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Danke für die Tipps 

@ BautznerSenf Das wären 5€ die könnte ich noch aufwenden  Und falls die GraKa mal im Popo ist, kann ich die HD Graphics benutzen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 400W ATX 2.3 (AU-400) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wären 400Watt nicht ein bisschen wenig? Lieber die 500 Watt Variante? FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W ATX 2.3 (AU-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wenn du 2 Grafikkarten nutzen möchtest, dann ja.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hmmmm, also lieber ein bisschen zuviel als zu wenig. Weißt du was zur Lautstärke vom FSP Aurum 500W?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich würde das FSP nur nehmen wenn du einen schicken Fön im Rechner haben willst.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hmmmm, also lieber ein bisschen zuviel als zu wenig. Weißt du was zur Lautstärke vom FSP Aurum 500W?


 
Es ist Leise.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das FSP nur nehmen wenn du einen schicken Fön im Rechner haben willst.



Ist das wirklich sooo extrem 

Ich denke das E9 450W wäre die beste Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Es ist Leise.


 
Weil es aus ist?


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wäre es sinnvoll bei bequiet zu bleiben oder eine andere Marke zu nehmen wie Corsair zum Beispiel?
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-600CXV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec High Current Gamer M HCG-520M, 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06210-7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Bleib bei BeQuiet


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Pure Power L8 oder Striaght Power E9 ???


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Pure Power L8 oder Striaght Power E9 ???


 
Das Straight. Wenn du es ins Budget bekommst immer das Straight nehmen.
Verzichte lieber auf KM und greif dann zum E9.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Und die 450Watt reichen sicher?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja das reicht sicher, solange du nicht 2 Grakas hast


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okelidokeli, dann bleibt das dabei. Ich würde noch einen Monitor brauchen. Der gehört zwar nicht zum Budget muss aber trotzdem da sein.
Wär der gut: Dell UltraSharp U2212HM, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ??


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Der Monitor ist gut.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich finde 21,5" zu klein für FullHD. Daher würde ich zum Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" greifen.

Die Edith findet die neuen LG's sind auch prima : Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Würdest du den Dell oder einen von den LGs nehmen?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das ist eigentlich Geschmackssache, vom Panel her sind alle 3 gut  

Ich würde den hier nehmen: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, weil er auch vom Äußeren sehr stylisch daherkommt


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, der sieht sehr stylisch aus. Der hat 2xHDMI. Wäre es sinnvoll einen Monitor mit Displayport oder DVI zu kaufen?
Angeblich soll HDMI ziemlich verbuggt sein.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Ok, der sieht sehr stylisch aus. Der hat 2xHDMI. Wäre es sinnvoll einen Monitor mit Displayport oder DVI zu kaufen?
> Angeblich soll HDMI ziemlich verbuggt sein.



Wieso? HDMI genügt bei FullHD. Nur bei 3D und der Auflösung haben die Entwickler n paar Fehlentscheidungen getroffen.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Na dann, dieser Monitor ist ja ziemlich in die Kritik geraten weil LG meinte der Rahmen sei 1,2mm dick. Der ist allerdings größer.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja, dennoch ist der Monitor nicht schlecht 

Von der Ergonomie her ist der andere LG natürlich besser (höhenverstellbar, Pivot).


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Naja, das ist mir relativ egal  Also das mit der Ergonomie


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

DieMangoKiwi hat den IPS237L, den kannst Du ja mal fragen. Aber soweit ich weiß, ist der sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hmmmmm, ich glaub ich nehm den. Welchen Monitor hast du?


----------



## soth (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich würde sagen, denn der in seiner Sig steht 
ASUS VG278H, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Mann, mann, mann. Der ist ja schon extrem teuer. Soviel Geld hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Ist auch ein 3D Monitor


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Naja, ich glaube ich gehöre zu den Menschen die 3D nicht nötig haben


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Und zu denen die die Grafikleistung nicht haben


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hehe 

Habt ihr eigentlich Erfahrungen mit Hardwareversand gemacht. Ich wollte nämlich den größten Teil der Hardware dort bestellen.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

hardwareversand.de ist gut, da kannst Du bedenkenlos bestellen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Gut, und Mindfactory? Da wollte ich nur die GraKa wegen dem Never Settle-Bundle bestellen.
Apropos GraKa, mit der Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3 bin ich doch gut beraten? Und werden die SpaWas aktiv gekühlt? Weil ich würde gerne übertaken. Auch mit Overvolting


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

mf ist auch OK


----------



## minicoopers (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Mindfactory ist auch gut. Der Versand ist auch sehr schnell ähnlich wie bei Hardwareversand (meine Erfahrungen )


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Apropos GraKa, mit der Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3 bin ich doch gut beraten? Und werden die SpaWas aktiv gekühlt? Weil ich würde gerne übertaken. Auch mit Overvolting



Mit der Gigabyte HD7950 kannst Du super übertakten (wenn Du einen guten Chip erwischst ), die Spawa's halten schon was aus, 100°C sind da noch nicht kritisch.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das hört sich aus gut an. Wären also 1050 Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung möglich?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Viele HD7950's schaffen 1000MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung, manche auch mehr. Aber das hängt wie gesagt nicht vom Hersteller ab, sondern von der Güte des Chips.

Meine HD7950 machte max. 1300MHz Chiptakt  (Aber mit Spannungserhöhung )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Musst du probieren... Manche schaffen das, manche nicht


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Sofern du das überhaupt brauchst  Die Karte ist auch so schon schnelle genug


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Oho, dann bin ich ja für mind. 1 jahr gerüstet 

Achja ich hab noch eine Frage zu Windows und zwar reicht Win7 Home Premium? Oder lieber Professional?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

HP reicht, zumindest für 99 % der User


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Jep, Prof bietet nem Normaluser 0 mehrwert


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das hier reicht: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351252379&sr=8-1


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Und geht diese Reininstallations-DVD auch?
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software 
Also ohne Chip-Demo Download?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja, das habe ich vor 5 Min so installiert 

Das geht


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also einfach DVD rein, Installationsort und andere Sachen auswählen und einfach installieren?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Genau


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Oder lieber direkt Win8?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Du kannst ja mal die Testversion von Windows 8 runterladen und ausprobieren. Ich finde Windows 8 ganz OK, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wie groß ist die Demo denn?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So um die 3,5 GB, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Gibts die auch bei Chip.de ?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Windows 8 ist so groß wie Windows 7.
Du kannst dir aber auch die vielen Videos von 8 anschauen und gucken ob es was für dich ist.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, mach ich dann mal.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Gibts die auch bei Chip.de ?



Nein, nur auf der M$-Homepage.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich guck mir erstmal Videos an.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Gibts die auch bei Chip.de ?


 
Nein. Windows 8 kannst du nicht legal herunter laden.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die Demo schon: Download Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Demo schon: Download Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation


 
Du weiß schon wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ja, ich weiß, dass Microsoft Windows 8 nicht verschenkt


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So, hab mir ein Video angeguckt und irgendwie gefällt mir Win7 besser.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Dann nimm Windows 7


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Jup, das nehm ich. Dann bestell ich wohl morgen. Oder lohnt sich Midnight-Shopping bei MF wenigstens für die GraKa?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das musst du ausprobieren. Schau nach was sie jetzt kostet und was sie nach Mitternacht kostet.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Da musst Du halt mal die Preise beobachten. Manchmal gehen die Preise in der Nacht hoch, aber wenn Du Glück hast, eben nicht.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also jetzt kostet sie 268,23€ mit 6,99€ Versandkosten. Den Rest bestell ich dann morgen bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass der Preis nicht hoch geht


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Puuh, ich bin echt angespannt, weil das mein erster richtiger PC-Hardware Kauf ist.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Alles wird gut . Melde Dich, wenn die Teile da sind .


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, mach ich. 

EDIT: Hab mir jetzt schonmal Win7 bestellt.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Erstmal Sorry wegen Doppelpost aber die Sache ist wichtig.
Würde man Lüfter mit grünen Rotorblättern vorne beim Phantom erkennen?
Weil ich habe gerade leise Lüfter ( http://geizhals.de/466636) gefunden.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das sind ja keine LED Lüfter, daher wird man da auch nix sehen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, ich wollte nur fragen weil das ja sonst die Atmsophäre zerstören würde


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nimm Kerzen.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Keine Sorge, das Hardware Feng-Shui wird dadurch nicht gestört und das Chi kann frei fließen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hehe  
Aber die von Nanoxia wären auch eine gute Wahl. Und 1200rpm sind auch nicht zu knapp bemessen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Hehe
> Aber die von Nanoxia wären auch eine gute Wahl. Und 1200rpm sind auch nicht zu knapp bemessen.


 
Dafür wirst du die Lüfter gut raushören können.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

1200rpm ist aber schon recht laut, egal welcher Lüfterhersteller. Das Belüftungskonzept vom Phantom solltest Du Dir nochmal anschauen  Der vordere Lüfter ist wirklich nur zur HDD-Kühlung gedacht, der  Rest geht über die Seitenlüfter und den Heck- und Deckellüfter.

Ich würde daher bei den 750 rpm Enermax Lüftern bleiben.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich kann sie auch runterregeln mit der Lüftersteuerung vom Phantom 

@Softy Also ich dachte der vordere Lüfter dient dazu um frische Luft von vorne in das Gehäuse hineinzusaugen.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

2 von denen sollte reichen: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Sollte nicht einer für vorne reichen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Oder einfach die 700RPM Variante von den Nanoxias nehmen.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Sollte nicht einer für vorne reichen?


 
war in Gedanken sorry 

hab auf dem Bild von Nanoxia nur 2 gesehn und das gedanklich so übernommen 


Ja, vorne reicht der 1 


@ Bautzner laut Herstellerangaben aber lauter und weniger Durchsatz


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Kein Problem, dann bleib ich beim T.B. Silence


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Besser ist da nur noch der be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm (T14025-MR-PWM/BL027) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland @ 7V .


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

GIbts die auch als 3pin-Version?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL055) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Sollte ich den oder einen T.B. Silence nehmen?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich würde dann den be Quiet nehmen


----------



## Leckrer (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich stimme auch Softy zu


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Dann nehm ich den, und der ist wie der Name schon sagt auch leise?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja.

Sehr leise


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So, der ist jetzt auch in der Geizhals-Wunschliste.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Poste nochmal alles bevor Du bestellst, wenn Du magst. Für den finalen Segen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okay, los gehts:
-Seagate Barracuda 500GB
-Intel i5 3450
-G.Skill 8GB Ares LP CL9
-Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3
-ASRock H77 Pro4
-LG GH24NS
-bequiet! Shadow Wing SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm
-bequiet! Straight Power E9 450Watt
-NZXT Phantom 

Peripherie:
-Sharkoon Drakonia
-Cherry eVolution Stream XT
-Windows 7 64Bit Home Premium ( schon bestellt)
-LG IPS237L 23 Zoll


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Die 1TB HDD ist nur wenig teurer, die könntest du noch mit reinnehmen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die 1TB auch von Seagate?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber wenn dir 500GB reichen, brauchst du keine 1TB HDD zu kaufen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Naja, fürs erste werden mir 500GB locker reichen und eine 2. HDD oder eine SSD könnte ich später ja noch kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

wenn dir 500gb reichen dann kauf dir auch nur so viel.
Später dann eine SSd ist auch gut


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okelidokeli, und wäre eine Samsung 830 256GB empfehlenswert?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wäre sie schon aber reichen dir nich 128GB? Was soll den alles drauf?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Okelidokeli, und wäre eine Samsung 830 256GB empfehlenswert?



Ja, ist eine sehr gute SSD


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wenn es das Budget erlaubt . Seeehr gute Platte. Ist eine in nem Langzeit-Test, die hat schon über 4000 TB geschrieben, und schreibt immer noch  .

SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich denk 128 würden auch reichen. 
Was kommt alles drauf?
Windows, Browser, 2-3 Spiele, Skype und noch ein paar andere Sachen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn es das Budget erlaubt . Seeehr gute Platte. Ist eine in nem Langzeit-Test, die hat schon über 4000 TB geschrieben, und schreibt immer noch  .
> 
> SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208


 Wobei das kein normaler mensch macht, nichtmal in 10  jahren

@Heartattack: da dürften 128GB  reichen, aber mit 256 gehen mehr spiele drauf, also wenn das Budget es erlaubt kannst du es gerne mit 256GB kaufen.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Ich denk 128 würden auch reichen.



Dachte ich auch immer. Mittlerweile sind 2 128GB SSD's zum Brechen voll  Daher würde ich mir die 256GB Variante gönnnen, falls es das Budget zulässt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Softy schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer. Mittlerweile sind 2 128GB SSD's zum Brechen voll  Daher würde ich mir die 256GB Variante gönnnen, falls es das Budget zulässt.


 kommt davon wenn man seine Pr0n Sammlung auf SSDs speichert


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hehehe, nein, die sind auf der HDD  

Sind v.a. Spiele drauf, 2 Windows Partitionen usw.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hm, also das dauert sowieso noch ein bisschen bis ich mir eine SSD leiste  Bis dahin kann ich ja noch ohne SSD leben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Geht auch ohne, kann ich bezeugen
Wenn es soweit ist einfach wieder melden, hier im Forum gibt es auch tutorials wie man windows am besten für eine SSD einrichtet


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> hier im Forum gibt es auch tutorials wie man windows am besten für eine SSD einrichtet



Das kann man sich eigentlich sparen, Windows macht alles automatisch, sobald eine SSD erkannt wird.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die SSD Einrichtung ist überbewertet. Sagt Softy. Win7 erkennt die SSD, stellt auf AHCI und den Rest selbstständig ein (war bei mir so). Nach Win7 Installation einmal mit SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online im Automodus drüber jauchen und gut ist  .

Edit : Full Lame


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also wäre das Thema SSD abgehakt. Nächstes Thema: Kühlung 
Fürs erste wollte ich ja den Boxed-Kühler nehmen aber später auf einen "richtigen" umsteigen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Thermalright Macho, Alpenföhn Brocken, Matterhorn Pure, K2, Scythe Mugen 3, BeQuiet alle Dark Rocks  . Prolimatech Genesis


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Am besten möglichst leise. Es gibt ja schon genug Lärmquellen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Oktober 2012)

Kannst sie drosseln, dann sind sie alle leise


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

EInfach drosseln oder eine Lüfterkurve erstellen


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also irgendwie gefallen mir alle. Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Preis Leitung wäre halt der Macho wobei mir der nicht gefällt. Auch noch gut im P/L ist der alpenföhn Brocken.
Ich würde den K2 nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Schwere Kiste. Lass deinen Geschmack entscheiden . Ich bin für den Alpenföhn K2


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Schwere Kiste. Lass deinen Geschmack entscheiden . Ich bin für den Alpenföhn K2



Ekl Brocken. Günstig und gut!


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Puuh, der K2 ist ja schon ein fettes Ding mit 2 Lüftern.
Was haltet ihr von dem Kühler be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ???
Den Macho find ich mega hässlich.
Und der Brocken ist ok


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

HeartaTTack schrieb:
			
		

> Puuh, der K2 ist ja schon ein fettes Ding mit 2 Lüftern.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Kühler be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ???
> Den Macho find ich mega hässlich.
> Und der Brocken ist ok



Passt der ins Case mit 167mm? Gut isser auf jeden fall.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Der Brocken ist gut. Alpenföhn sowieso. Die BeQuiet sind auch .

Puuhh, bei welchem Case sind wir gerade? Ins Shinobi ohne Fenster gehen bis 167mm rein, mit Fenster 165mm.


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Jup, der passt ins große Phantom


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

HeartaTTack schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, der passt ins große Phantom



Dann nimm den dark Rock 2


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Dann kannst du ihn nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Phantom bis 182mm. Bald habe ich alle Maße im Kopp drinne   .


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

Dark Rock pro2 meine ich. Der is Hammer!!!


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Top Leistung Rosigatton


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Phantom bis 182mm. Bald habe ich alle Maße im Kopp drinne   .


 Sicher?? wie is es denn bei deinem heiß geliebten R4?

Target: der ist auch ne Möglichkeit, aussehen tut der auch gut


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wie? Ob der Dark Rock Pro 2 ins Case passt?


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

HeartaTTack schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Ob der Dark Rock Pro 2 ins Case passt?



Der passt. Nimm den! Der is noch geiler


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

R4 bis 170mm .


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ist der nicht ein bisschen übertrieben bei einem i5 3450??? Aber ich denke den könnte ich später noch einbauen


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

HeartaTTack schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der nicht ein bisschen übertrieben bei einem i5 3450??? Aber ich denke den könnte ich später noch einbauen



Alle anderen sind genauso übertrieben. Boxed oder sella reicht.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Der ist total oversized. Ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella oder Scythe Katana 4 reicht völlig aus für den i5-3450.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Ist der nicht ein bisschen übertrieben bei einem i5 3450??? Aber ich denke den könnte ich später noch einbauen



leicht übertrieben^^


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Der ist ganz sicher schwer übertrieben bei nem 3450. Maximal den Brocken, eher den Sella .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wenn es um ein nicht Oc geht reicht der Boxed vollkommen, eventuell auch noch der sella
Uuups das kommt davon wenn man die seiten davor nicht ließt


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Soll ich jetzt einen Sella nehmen oder auf einen Dark Rock sparen?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nimm den Sella . Der ist sehr gut und reicht völlig.

@ Power

Wenn man viele Tabs aufhat, kann man schon mal ins schleudern kommen  .


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Okey, wird gemacht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nimm den sella, der reicht vollkommen.

@Rosi: ich bin grad an meinem laten laptop soviele tabs macht der gar nicht mit.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Trotzdem. Wir sind auf Seite 25 .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Trotzdem. Wir sind auf Seite 25 .


 is auch wieder wahr


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ist ja auch kein Problem, Leute


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wir sitzen alle zu lange vorm Rechner . Ich auf jeden Fall .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wir sitzen alle zu lange vorm Rechner . Ich auf jeden Fall .


 ich nur manchmal, heute aber nicht
Bin nur dauer On weil ich zu faul bin mein PC auszumachen, wenn ich weg bin


----------



## Jens7385 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ähm, ich habe jetzt gerade nicht alle Beiträge gelesen.
Hast dich schon für ne Tastatur entschieden?
Ansonsten kann ich dir die Tastaturen von Fujitsu empfehlen, haben teilweise auch flache Tasten, und ich kann damit sehr gut schreiben.
Wir haben die auch auf der Arbeit und ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Ausfälle mitbekommen. Wo ich dazu sagen muss, das die meisten jetzt nicht unbedingt 10-Finger schreiben.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

auch gut: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sogar gut genug für unseren Kaiser!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> auch gut: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Sogar gut genug für unseren Kaiser!


 Die würde ich auch empfehlen, gut und günstig

Meinst du Softy mit "Kaiser"?


----------



## HeartaTTack (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also die Tastatur muss jetzt nicht eine 120€ Logitech G19 sein. Ich dachte da so an eine Cherry eVolution stream XT :o


----------



## Jens7385 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

^^ Die sieht auch gut aus, wuste nicht das es die mit dünnen Tasten auch von Microsoft gibt.

Hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst.


----------



## Jeanboy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Also die Tastatur muss jetzt nicht eine 120€ Logitech G19 sein. Ich dachte da so an eine Cherry eVolution stream XT :o



wenn sie dir gefällt, kauf sie! Probegriffeln ist sowieso am besten 
@ Power

zweifelst du etwa seine Macht an? 

Pass auf, sonst gibts: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeartaTTack (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ich guck mal ob sie im Saturn erhältlich ist


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Ich guck mal ob sie im Saturn erhältlich ist



Schau lieber im MM. Die haben damals als ich meine Gesucht habe, alles von supergünstig über Sidewinder x4/x6 bis hin zur G19 gehabt. Ob die jetzt schon einige Mechanische haben a la Qpad weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## HeartaTTack (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Ok, dann guck ich mal. Achja und ich hab die Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3 mittlerweile bestellt und Versandbestätigung schon erhalten. Das geht echt fix bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Leckrer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Also letztens im MM hab ich sie nicht gesehen, vllt. hast du mehr Glück


----------



## HeartaTTack (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Das hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Jeanboy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wenn nicht bestellste dir einfach 5-10 Tastas bei Amazon, vergleichst die und schickst alle bis auf deinen Favouriten zurück


----------



## HeartaTTack (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So werd ich es wohl nicht machen. Ich hoffe mal die GraKa und Windows kommen morgen an.


----------



## HeartaTTack (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hab den Rest jetzt bei Hardwareversand bestellt.  Hoffentlich kommt alles noch diese Woche an. 
Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## HeartaTTack (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Die Gigabyte und Windoof sind angekommen. 
Und als ich die Karte ausgepackt habe dachte ich: "Wow, wie lang ist denn die?"


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



HeartaTTack schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte und Windoof sind angekommen.
> Und als ich die Karte ausgepackt habe dachte ich: "Wow, wie lang ist denn die?"


 Die sind halt etwas länger. 
Bei Fragen zum Einbau einfach hier melden


----------



## HeartaTTack (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Jup, werd ich machen. Jetzt muss nur noch der Rest ankommen.


----------



## Jens7385 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Warst schon mal wegen der Tastatur gucken?


----------



## HeartaTTack (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nop, leider noch nicht.  Werde ich morgen oder übermorgen noch machen


----------



## HeartaTTack (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So Leute, jetzt ist alles da 
Ich werd mich jetzt mal ans zusammenbauen machen.


----------



## HeartaTTack (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So Leute, jetzt ist alles da 
Ich werd mich jetzt mal ans zusammenbauen machen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Viel Spaß dabei  !


----------



## Softy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Und nicht mit dem Bastelkleber sparen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Und benutz immer schön die Flex


----------



## HeartaTTack (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Danke Leute, und vorher erden. Gut, ich schreibs erst jetzt aber habs schon gemacht.


----------



## Jens7385 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Na dann wünsche ich dir dabei auch mal gutes gelingen.


----------



## HeartaTTack (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

So bin fertig, hat alles super geklappt und sogar mit Kabelmanagement. Zum Glück waren die Kabel lang genug.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

knapp 'ne Stunde, nette Zeit  

Bilder?


----------



## Jens7385 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Na das ging ja mal fix!!!


----------



## HeartaTTack (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Danke 
Werd mal gucken ob ich gleich Bilder hochlade. 
@all Danke, dass ihr mir geholfen habt.  Und die Zeit hat denk ich was mit der Menge an Tutorials die ich mir angeguckt habe zu tun.


----------



## Jens7385 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Nichts zu denken, dafür sind wir ja alle hier und haben denke ich auch alle mal mit dem Zusammenbauen angefangen, ohne das wir großartig Ahnung von dem hatten, was wir machen.
Da waren wir dann auch für jede Hilfe dankbar. 
Also wir sind auch nicht alle als PC-Zusammenschreuber auf die Welt gekommen.


----------



## HeartaTTack (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Hmm, das hätte ich jetzt gedacht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Bilder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. November 2012)

Ja, wo bleiben die Pic's


----------



## Jeanboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Wäre echt nett, wenn du uns ein kurzes Feedback geben kannst, ob alles läuft und du zufrieden bist und wir wollen Bilder 

Ansonsten:


----------



## Jens7385 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Er ist doch jetzt nur noch am zocken.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*



Jens7385 schrieb:


> Er ist doch jetzt nur noch am zocken.


 
Sicherlich . Habe ich damals nicht anders gemacht.

Edit: Soll ich ihm pinnen, dass wir gerne ein Feedback hätten?


----------



## Jens7385 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 850€ Kaufberatung*

Na, brauchste nicht, wird er mit sicherheit noch von selbst machen. 
Hab auch kein Missverständnis dafür.


----------

